# Language



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi. I just moved in Portugal from Poland lane:.

I am really concerned about the fact that I can't learn the language fast enough.

Can you give some advice?


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

For me learning Portuguese has been a very slow process!! It's difficult in the Algarve as when you try and speak Portuguese, most will reply in English.. There are lot's of language courses available but I haven't had chance to enrol on one yet, but will do in the next few weeks, as I have been here almost 12 months and my Portuguese is still VERY basic.

I have advanced most since making Portuguese friends, who have really helped and are happy to correct me if say something wrong. For me it seems to sink in quicker that way.

I would definitely enrol on a course. I wish I had done it when I first got here.


----------



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

so you say that a course it's the best thing to do?


----------



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

Btw, where do you come from?


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Agreed - it's a slow process and requires a lot of patience. I'm three years in and have just taken GCSE in the UK and although I can pick through the paper and order stuff in shops and restaurants I still can't understand a word of what people say if they are using their native accent and talking at normal speed!


----------



## Amy000 (Jun 14, 2015)

I find it hard to learn a new language as well. Especially in the North where people seem to have very strong accent and no patience  I'm lucky to live with a person who knows Portuguese, but if I was on my own I'd go mad. Especially sorting out all legal stuff. Scary. 

The best is to cram words every day, at least 10 of them. you can also use *mnemonic memorising techniques*, for example: fast scanning of dictionary pages.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Been here three years, have a lesson every week for the grammar etc, but find that the greatest advances have been made by watching only Portuguese TV every night and listening to the radio in Portuguese. Pick a soap..there's a great one on about a small Portuguese village at 9.15 pm on RTP1 called BemVindo de Beiras, it's on every night except weekends. Don't worry if you don't understand anything, but keep watching, no matter what. Your understanding of Portuguese will be much better at the end of a year, believe me. And learn as much vocab as you can...you cant speak much until you have about a 1000 words at least.


----------



## dance14 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kinga43 said:


> Hi. I just moved in Portugal from Poland lane:.
> 
> I am really concerned about the fact that I can't learn the language fast enough.
> 
> Can you give some advice?


Can I suggest DUOLINGO free online language course, not a replacement for course or 1-2-1 learning, but really useful. You can do a little every day, building up your vocabulary.


----------



## ermaolu (Jul 21, 2015)

I use Duolingo at beginning stage and then watch soap series with double subtitles.That will help to become familiar with the pronunciation rules. Listen to the radio is the third stage ,also the most efficient way to improve your vocabulary and oral comprehension ability.


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Verinia - thanks for the tip about BemVindo a Beiras. It's on RTPPlay which is their catchup service - so no need to be in at 21:15, have a TV or be in Portugal!


----------



## ermaolu (Jul 21, 2015)

you know if you watch it on TV,it more likely becomes a routine.at least for me. and also more relaxed.


----------



## Deithrian (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm using a mix of watching TV, listening to music and learning words from courses or related things I'm interested in.
But that's in the beginning. 
For example, on youtube you can search for "5 Horas de Música Popular Portuguesa", it's 5 hours of music, I quite like it so far 
Personally, I prefer listening to music in the beginning. Sing along and get used to the tongue twisting lol


----------

